# No period-6 days late



## VAN6 (Jan 22, 2013)

Hi all,

Just after advice pls.

Had failed ivf treatment a few weeks ago (test date was 10th August but my period came 3rd August).

V lucky as I have 8 frozen embryos so clinic want me to start shortly wit embryo transfer planned for early nov.

I am waiting for my first day of my period so I can call them to plan meds but its 6 days late and I am wondering if that is normal...assumed my first period might be a bit odd after ivf but not my 2nd.

Will there come a point where if its still delayed my treatment will be delayed??

Thx xx


----------



## M0ncris (Aug 25, 2013)

Hi Van,

I haven't had the same thing but I have had situations where after icsi my period didn't come on time the second time as my body was settling down.  I think it might take a little time but if you haven't had it and are worried (and aren't pregnant naturally) you should contact your doctor just to check you are ok.  All the drugs do odd things to your system though...

Good luck.
M
X


----------



## VAN6 (Jan 22, 2013)

Hi m,

Thx for your reply.

Think ill call clinic tomorrow just to check.

I haven't done a test to check if I'm pregnant as just assumed it was delayed due to drugs (I won't be one of the lucky ones who suddenly falls pregnant naturally!!).

Thx again and hope everything is going ok for you xx


----------



## angie1 (Sep 14, 2012)

Hi there I had my cycle cancelled just before ec at the start of August. Had august bleed from 14th but nothing since! Have u seen ur gp or anything? Or did it just turn up late? Am Usually pretty normal, hope the drugs haven't messed me up 3 much. Am retty sure am not preggers ad had some period pains for weeks n no other symptoms. A test wid just b depressing so thought id check on here. Always something isn't there!?!


----------



## MrsJ35 (Apr 14, 2013)

Angie I'm in the same boat as you. Failed cycle bleed was the 16th but nothing since. Like you, I can't bring myself to do a test as I know it's coming!
Goldbunny responded to my post and just said that your body will sort itself out. Fingers crossed AF arrives soon for us both and we can move on to next month. x


----------



## angie1 (Sep 14, 2012)

Hi mrs. Sorry to hear u had a failed cycle. Think it is just a matter of our bodies resetting then. Thanks 4 responding, good to knw am not alone.x


----------

